# ******* Style Coyote Caller



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

About a year ago, I decided that I needed an electronic predator caller. Being a college student, I don't have money to drop on a brand new foxpro, especially since some of em can run upwards of 400 dollars. I decided that if I got one it was going to have to be homemade. So this little beauty is my yote slaying creation...
[attachment=1:2aoa4z2b]Photo1 (7).jpg[/attachment:2aoa4z2b]
I browsed the internet, took a few ideas from here and there; my design is based on one called El Cheapo, from the very helpful website varmintal.com. But The box setup is the product of my own ingenuity  Any and all parts are available from Radioshack, and the only required tool is a soldering iron. The box is optional, I made it to protect the caller from weather and to help disguise it. I was considering adding a carry handle for convenience but never got around to it. Basically all you have to do is solder an aux jack onto the end of the PA's cables (they come bare), plug it into the out jack on the amp (which runs on 9 volt batteries, which last ridiculously long in this thing), plug the aux cable into the in jack on the amp, and then hook it up to a ipod, cellphone, or anything with a jack and MP3 capabilities. Varmint Al's site has tons of free calls in MP3 form, you could always start there. My box is just 5 pieces of plywood screwed together and wrapped in allen's duct tape to improve looks. I threw the deck of cards in for size comparison. It weighs 5 pounds minus the MP3 device and is 7" x 7" x 9 1/2" and is LOUD. It works great, and heres the best part: total cost for parts was under 40 dollars. You can't beat it's performance with any product of the same price from a sporting goods store. Heres a better breakdown of it...
[attachment=0:2aoa4z2b]yotecall1.jpg[/attachment:2aoa4z2b]
I'm happy to answer any questions about the build.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Great idea! You'll have to post a pic of the first yote slayed!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work! I saw one made out of a gas station refillable cup once too, similar idea.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome! You're a genius. What are the specs on the power horn and amplifier? Model? Watts? etc? Thanks.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have the same parts... minus the box.. But I have a spool of 100ft of wire so I can put the speaker under a bush far from me and run the mp3 player. I've had them howling back at me once a few years ago... but nothing has come in to see me.. I use the sounds on varmintals all the time trying though..


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> I have the same parts... minus the box.. But I have a spool of 100ft of wire so I can put the speaker under a bush far from me and run the mp3 player. I've had them howling back at me once a few years ago... but nothing has come in to see me.. I use the sounds on varmintals all the time trying though..


The spool of extra cable is a good Idea. What I do is make a 10 minute gap of silence at the beginning of my calls to give me time to get into position. Then I run a sequence I made up of Varmint Al's stuff, with intermittent 2-5 minute periods of silence. It's around 20 minutes long. I figure that if nothing comes during that, It's time to move on to a new spot.


polarbear said:


> Awesome! You're a genius. What are the specs on the power horn and amplifier? Model? Watts? etc? Thanks.


Thank you sir haha I don't know all the info of the top of my head, but when I get home from class I can tell ya for sure.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I got my info years ago here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 11&t=20626

There are all kinds of mods and differences ppl have done. Some are creating wireless stuff too so they don't have to run the spool of wire.. Specs and part numbers are on that link too.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I've always used mouth calls, mostly because I couldn't afford an electronic call. After reading this thread I made one. I got some calls from Varmint Al and ended up calling in a big yote on my 4th set using a mouse distress sequence. Thanks to Last Man Standing and Stimmie for the info.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Way go polarbear! I'm happy to hear that the setup works for you. Keep on slayin them yotes!


----------

